# just getting something off my chest, ignore me



## ferny (Jan 13, 2005)

This has been torturing my brain like a bad song for a few days. When I go somewhere new I see the women and think "wow" for most of them. After a couple of days or weeks that feeling goes. The same thing happened here, except for a couple of people who I still feel "wow" towards.
One has a tendency to give me butterflies when I see she's posted. I suspect she gets grumpy from time to time which comes out in her posts now and again. But that just adds to her.
The other is one of the nicest forum users around. I've not seen her say a bad word against anyone. Not even a :roll:. The sort of person you want to snuggle up into on a cold night.
Both are regulars but not what I'd call big spammers.
This isn't a "love me, give me attention" post. I'm just trying to exorcise the thoughts. Feel free to close/delete the thread if you want to. I'm sorry if I've made anyone feel uncomfortable.


----------



## SiCk (Jan 13, 2005)

its ok ferny *hug*, i know your feelings for me... its just not the right time


----------



## Alison (Jan 13, 2005)

I think that's pretty natural, acutally. You join a group of people that have similar interests and you're bound to meet some that you have a lot in common with. This forum has a great group of members who are all pretty comfortable with each other.

That being said, I've met some of my closest friends here and I can't imagine life without them. If these lucky ladies don't know about your feelings, tell them. It's always nice to know other people like you


----------



## Artemis (Jan 13, 2005)

Good for you Ferny, now I knew I was devlishly handsome but wow...I take peoples breath away now.


Ohhh Ladies?! Ohh dang.

Hehe dont worry mate, perfectly natural, good on yeh.

Theres a few nice girls out there aint there


----------



## manda (Jan 13, 2005)

hehe arty u crack me up young man

ferny...dont lose sleep over it sweetie, however, you never know what might happen. i met the love of my life on a message forum! :love:


----------



## ceno2000 (Jan 13, 2005)

thats sweet you never know she might feel the same way


----------



## SiCk (Jan 13, 2005)

i agree, tell them, unless its julz, then im gonna come find ya... then im gonna... 


hmm...


 :twisted:


----------



## Canon Fan (Jan 13, 2005)

Out yourself MAN! We need some more TPF hook-ups on here! One of these days we'll get that much sought after TPF wedding


----------



## manda (Jan 13, 2005)

we all know the wedding is going to be between chase and MD

their love cannot be hidden any longer


----------



## Alison (Jan 13, 2005)

Canon Fan said:
			
		

> Out yourself MAN! We need some more TPF hook-ups on here! One of these days we'll get that much sought after TPF wedding



You're getting one later this year


----------



## Chase (Jan 13, 2005)

manda said:
			
		

> we all know the wedding is going to be between chase and MD
> 
> their love cannot be hidden any longer



Thanks, thanks a LOT!  issed: 

How is my proposal to him supposed to be a surprise NOW??  :cry:


----------



## manda (Jan 13, 2005)

oh no chaseypants...

quick delete the thread! he wont see!!!!

someone hold Matt back before he comes into this thread. flash him your boobs, girls!


----------



## Canon Fan (Jan 13, 2005)

Ah yes I just couldn't remember the date Allison! Did we ever get an answer on if it was going to be a TPF photo outing?


----------



## Alison (Jan 13, 2005)

If you want to travel, absolutely :mrgreen:


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

manda said:
			
		

> oh no chaseypants...
> 
> quick delete the thread! he wont see!!!!
> 
> someone hold Matt back before he comes into this thread. flash him your boobs, girls!




 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

md


----------



## manda (Jan 13, 2005)

SO WHO THE HELL DIDNT FLASH HIM?!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thats it TPF girls, we need to hold a TPF girl meeting, right NOW!


----------



## ceno2000 (Jan 13, 2005)

sorry manda i totally wasnt paying attention-adhd


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

ceno2000 said:
			
		

> sorry manda i totally wasnt paying attention-adhd




 :LOL:


----------



## manda (Jan 13, 2005)

ceno, all u needed to do was flash him your av

the slight hint of boobyness and he would never have found out about chase's secret.

matthew, im right, arent i?


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

You could flash an ankle and throw MD off for hours


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

its true. i do enjoy ceno's avatar on a daily basis.






md


----------



## manda (Jan 13, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> You could flash an ankle and throw MD off for hours



:LOL:


----------



## Canon Fan (Jan 13, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> its true. i do enjoy ceno's avatar on a daily basis.



I'll second that.


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

id actually go as far as saying its the hottest avatar ive ever seen.


----------



## Canon Fan (Jan 13, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> id actually go as far as saying its the hottest avatar ive ever seen.



Again in agreeance


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

i say we try and get a fullsize version....



md


----------



## ceno2000 (Jan 13, 2005)

md youll get one of those soon enough


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

ceno2000 said:
			
		

> md youll get one of those soon enough





:::faints:::





md


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 13, 2005)

Canon Fan said:
			
		

> Out yourself MAN! We need some more TPF hook-ups on here!



Yeah - Out yourself! :twisted: 

Who says there haven't been more TPF hook-ups? Don't you know that Chase is also running a dating service here? :LOL:


----------



## ceno2000 (Jan 13, 2005)

lmao you are crazy
i am nothing to faint over but thanks anyways


----------



## Artemis (Jan 13, 2005)

Get one of what!? Damn...Im always too late and miss everyone...someone said about flashing boobs and I ran as fast as I could....drat!


----------



## Alison (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm just glad we were the first so Aubrey and I didn't have to pay the service fee!


----------



## ceno2000 (Jan 13, 2005)

lol
maybe if i start paying the fee i could get a man!


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

ceno2000 said:
			
		

> lol
> maybe if i start paying the fee i could get a man!




raises hand....


ill do it for free.   :twisted:


----------



## manda (Jan 13, 2005)

alison....

i think you and i need to start playing cupid around here. even better, we could make a singles forum where we "match em up!"

whoever wants to be matched, leave your details at the front desk....

this could be fun

goodnight!


----------



## ceno2000 (Jan 13, 2005)

alison and manda- thats a cute idea
md- :heart:  so is that all it takes to get a boyfriend around here?
that was easy


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

ceno2000 said:
			
		

> alison and manda- thats a cute idea
> md- :heart:  so is that all it takes to get a boyfriend around here?
> that was easy


i dont know about round there...but round here.....YES.




MD


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

Wait it just sank in...If Chase gets bling when folks get "escorted" does that make Chase a pimp? :shock:


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> Wait it just sank in...If Chase gets bling when folks get "escorted" does that make Chase a pimp? :shock:




sure does....




md


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> mygrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



COOL!!!!


----------



## Canon Fan (Jan 13, 2005)

Hahahaha! TPF Love Shack open for business!!  

Can we also get a TPF gentlemens club in the back?


----------



## Corry (Jan 13, 2005)

Ferny...I understand ya.  I too have met some of my closest friends here on the forum.  Before this forum, I never thought I could have close friendships with people that I only know on the internet.  I was wrong though.  Everyone here is great...I consider you all to be like family! :hug:  :hug: :hug:


----------



## manda (Jan 13, 2005)

will ferny ever reveal his crushes?
maybe he needs to PM me so i can start match making


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 13, 2005)

OK Ferny... time to spill! ::clasps hands under chin like a school girl and waits::


----------



## Xmetal (Jan 13, 2005)

Rumour sprendin' a-'round in that Texas town
'bout that shack outside *ThePhotoForum*
and you know what I'm talkin' about.
Just let me know if you wanna go
to that forum out on the range.
They gotta lotta nice girls-ah....

:mrgreen:


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 13, 2005)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Canon Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh, I'll have to drive up for that one!


----------



## Alison (Jan 13, 2005)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OoOoOoOoO, Hobbes I think we found our photographer :thumbsup:
Er, I mean, yes Scott we would love for you to come!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 13, 2005)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Scott WRG Editor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like you guys would be hard pressed to find a photographer!


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 14, 2005)

Canon Fan said:
			
		

> Out yourself MAN! We need some more TPF hook-ups on here! One of these days we'll get that much sought after TPF wedding



Wait!!!  Who's going to shoot it?    I think it should be done by another TPF member.


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 14, 2005)

Ferny.... SPILL!!! :twisted:


----------



## Walt (Jan 14, 2005)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing there won't be anyone in the room WITHOUT a camera!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 14, 2005)

Walt said:
			
		

> Scott WRG Editor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh, my videographer friend got married recently, there were 9 PROFESSIONAL videographers taping the ceremony, and that doesn't include all the personal camcorders running around


----------



## Artemis (Jan 14, 2005)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Canon Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its a nice idea, but its their wedding, so no one will be offended if you pic a real big professional


----------



## Alison (Jan 14, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Mitica100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does that mean you'll fly over and be our photographer, Arty?


----------



## Artemis (Jan 14, 2005)

If you really wanted me too, then I really would try hehe, but you dont so never mind LOL


----------



## Alison (Jan 14, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> If you really wanted me too, then I really would try hehe, but you dont so never mind LOL



Of course we would! It would be wonderful to meet you :sillysmi:


----------



## manda (Jan 14, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Ferny.... SPILL!!! :twisted:



You heard her!


----------



## Artemis (Jan 15, 2005)

LMAO poor Ferny!

And AlisonS, Ill see what I can do, where yah live again?


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 15, 2005)

Its official then... big TPF gathering at Ali and MD...er... hobbes wedding!


----------



## Alison (Jan 15, 2005)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Its official then... big TPF gathering at Ali and MD...er... hobbes wedding!




Matt!!!!!!!! I told you not to tell anyone about our little secret


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 15, 2005)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Scott WRG Editor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




    

md


----------



## Artemis (Jan 15, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why you so embaressed boy? perk up hehe...ohh...you miss Mentos I see 

(Werent you at Mentos' last week....2 girls mat? wow...your the god...)


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 15, 2005)

god....with a little G



md


----------



## ceno2000 (Jan 15, 2005)

god....with a little G 


lol


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 15, 2005)

ceno2000 said:
			
		

> god....with a little G
> 
> 
> lol





didnt want to upset the man upstairs!!!!!!   

md


----------



## ferny (Jan 15, 2005)

Christ no! you wouldn't wanna do that!


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 15, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Christ no! you wouldn't wanna do that!


----------

